# Satiracal Poetry



## xbocax (Feb 11, 2010)

So i really don't like poetry but im assigned to recite a poem for my speech class. Any suggestions on some poems or poets who really criticize people, humanity, and or society? Something that'll piss off 80% of the class for the most part :]


----------



## connerR (Feb 12, 2010)

Mating Saliva - Richard Brautigan


A girl in a green mini-
skirt, not very pretty, walks
down the street. 

A businessman stops, turns
to stare at her ass
that looks like a moldy
refrigerator. 

There are now 200,000,000 people
in America.


----------



## xbocax (Feb 12, 2010)

That ones a good one. I just realized i spelled satirical wrong. Obviously I'm not an english major either.


----------



## accidentprone (Feb 14, 2010)

well, bukowski fits your description entirely.. but if you really feel like pissing people off you can read excerpts from marquis de sade's 120 days of sodom..that should do the trick...unless the class consists of sadistic, feces eating, intestine unraveling and rapist french anarchists.


----------



## xbocax (Feb 14, 2010)

yes :] i shall look this up


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Feb 14, 2010)

you should be careful about satire around here...the wrong people might not get it and it could become a P.I.(the).A for you


----------



## veraladd (Mar 1, 2010)

good poetry that is critical of society Jack Kerouac allen ginsberg wrote a poem about shitting himself


----------



## xbocax (Mar 2, 2010)

whaleofashrimp got banned? thatsa shame always had some decent conversation


----------

